# Thoughts on Water diet!?



## Lauren ruddock (Aug 23, 2020)

Hi everyone, Am looking to start a 30 day water diet and am just wondering if anyone else has done This. I have done so much research in to this have have been wanting to do it for a few month now but just wanted to talk to some one who has actually experienced it then selfs I just have a few questions. 
thanks


----------



## MissDaisy (Aug 23, 2020)

Lauren ruddock said:


> Hi everyone, Am looking to start a 30 day water diet and am just wondering if anyone else has done This. I have done so much research in to this have have been wanting to do it for a few month now but just wanted to talk to some one who has actually experienced it then selfs I just have a few questions.
> thanks


Hi there

I haven’t tried but watched an interesting documentary series called (Un)well on Netflix about fasting and water fasting mentioned. Discusses potential problems and possible benefits although no conclusion is made to whether benefits are antedoctal or based on particular research. It also covers breast milk for adults, bee venom therapy and other subjects on each episode. 

I don’t think water fasting would be encouraged or recommended personally as LCHF is the diet recommended plus increasing exercise but you might find programmes interesting if nothing else!

All the best

MissDaisy


----------



## Ditto (Aug 23, 2020)

It said don't do it for more than 24 hours and it might make type 2 worse. It sounds proper daft to me.


----------



## Inka (Aug 23, 2020)

What does this water diet consist of apart from water? If the answer is basically nothing, it would be extremely unwise to do it for more than a couple of days without medical supervision.

I wouldn’t do it at all personally as it sounds potentially dangerous.


----------



## nonethewiser (Aug 25, 2020)

Cant be serious?

Body needs fuel just like any engine, stay away from fad diets.


----------



## Sally71 (Aug 25, 2020)

Did you really mean 30 days or 3 days?
Why on Earth would you want to starve yourself for a month?  Do you not have a job or other things which you need to do which require you to move around and use energy which can only be provided by food?  It sounds positively dangerous to me.

Even if it's a typo and you meant 3 days it still sounds mad, the page I’ve just googled on the subject says you should not attempt anything this extreme for more than 24 hours without medical supervision.  Starvation diets don’t work, your body will slow your metabolism down to conserve whatever fuel it has got left, then as soon as you start eating again you'll put all the weight straight back on.  Far better would be to reduce your daily food intake gradually, e.g. reduce portion sizes at mealtimes, or cut out snacking, or eat more green veg and less carbs etc etc. One step at a time, this would not only be safer it would be more sustainable and easier to stick to.  If you need to lose weight you can’t just “go on a diet” for a few weeks and then go back to normal, you have to make changes that you can keep forever, and then the weight should stay off.


----------



## Deleted member 27171 (Aug 25, 2020)

Hi @Lauren ruddock 

I see from your previous posts that you were making similar enquiries a few years ago, did you decide against trying it previously and if so what led to that decision?

I can’t imagine this diet is a great idea for anyone, even the 5:2 diet includes a small amount of calories on fasting days and if you are still on Metformin or any other medication then you really shouldn’t do it and absolutely not for 30 days.

If you are finding weight loss difficult and need some help with your dietary choices then you could ask your GP to refer you to a dietitian, or even post some examples of your usual meals/snacks/drinks here and others will be happy to make suggestions of what you could change. 
Long term weight loss really is best done through changes you can maintain, or if you need to lose a lot of weight then very low calorie diets can help, some here have used shake based diets successfully, but even with those you should speak to your doctor first because of the fact you are on medication so need to be careful about any drastic change.


----------



## PaulG (Aug 30, 2020)

MissDaisy said:


> Hi there
> 
> I haven’t tried but watched an interesting documentary series called (Un)well on Netflix about fasting and water fasting mentioned. Discusses potential problems and possible benefits although no conclusion is made to whether benefits are antedoctal or based on particular research. It also covers breast milk for adults, bee venom therapy and other subjects on each episode.
> 
> ...




I try this bee venom therapy, well wasp actually, every year. 
It involves picking all the greengages off my tree and pigging out on them while the pain subsides.

A bad year this year so I've had to substitute the gages for victoria plums found at various roadside locations.

Mmmmmmm !


----------



## PaulG (Aug 30, 2020)

Just been to the bottle bank and passed another table by the roadside.
2.5 kg of a dark blue plum ( czar ? ) and for a bonus 1/2 doz eggs with poo on, all for £4.

Paul G


----------

